# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Adminam par nekārtiibām

## Ingus Siliņš

Vajadzētu aizliegt ievitot pornografiju forumos, jo tas ir nepatēmu... un slēgt vienu pornografisku topiku elektronikas forumā!!!
Ar cieņu Ingus.

----------


## marizo

Varbūt pret tiem botiem var cīnīties ieviešot manuālu lietotāju apstiprināšanu?   ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Varbūt pret tiem botiem var cīnīties ieviešot manuālu lietotāju apstiprināšanu?


 Nezinu kādu tur sistēmu vajag, bet vajag kaut ko radikāli mainīt.... atkal kārtejais pornofobs ielicis pornotopiku elektronikas foruma sadaļā....

----------


## Vinchi

Varu ieslēgt jauno lietotāju apstiprināšanu, bet tad jaunie lietotāji nevarēs komentēt kamēr nebūs apstiprināti.

Tagad saradūšās baigi daudz programmas ar kurām var automātiski spamot forumos. Mēģināšu piemeklēt kādu radikālu risinājumu šai problēmai.

----------


## GTC

> Varu ieslēgt jauno lietotāju apstiprināšanu, bet tad jaunie lietotāji nevarēs komentēt kamēr nebūs apstiprināti.
> 
> Tagad saradūšās baigi daudz programmas ar kurām var automātiski spamot forumos. Mēģināšu piemeklēt kādu radikālu risinājumu šai problēmai.


 Jā, tā kā vajadzētu, jo citos forumos tāda figņa nav novērojama, bet šeit, katru dienu pa vairākiem ielien iekšā!
Lai veicas!   ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Cienijamā administrācija, foruma sadaļa "radioamatierisms" pārvētusies par personisko apvainojumu, apmelojumu, negāciju izgāšanas vietu...
Buedrs zzz neprot kulturāli uzvesties forumā un pieķēz to...
( 12.09.2015)

----------


## zzz

silinj a gribi zzz buus absoluuti piklajiigs bet tev tiks izsniegts bans pa pieri par katru tavu tehnisko aplamiibu un dumiibu sludinaashanu?

Tu nebuusi laimiigs par to. ::

----------


## JDat

Diemžēl forumā ir seko'joši cilvēki, kuri pieskata muļķibu ģenerētājus:
Vinchi: sen nav redzēts. Uz viņu pārāk neceriet par ja ir lielais bossBūs jāpiezvana un jāparunā IRLā.
Vikings: aizgājis undergroundā un šeit vairs neparādās.
JDat: ļaunais Siliņa ideju noracējs, nepieklājigs rupeklis un offtopic ģenerētājs. Siliņs, uzmanies no šamējā. Var iedot arī BANānu.
Ansius: Miermīlīgs kadrs, bet ir vienisprātis ar JDat Siliņa, zzz un radioamatierisma jautājumos.

Ko vēl var pateikt?
JDat ir subjetīvš šajā jautājumā un lielākoties piekrīt zzz tekstiem (ja nav pārāk daudz pupjību no zzz puses).
Lai sakartotu radioamatierisma sadaļu redzu sekojošu risinājumu: Siliņam bans uz gadu par ezotēriskas un figņu sludināšanu, kompensācijai zzz vārna par valodiņu.
Vai arī...
Atstājam visu kā ir: Siliņs piedomā pie savām ezotēriskajām idejām, zzz NEDAUDZ samazina gānīšanās apmērus.

Kādi vēl priekšlikumi? Rakstam. Pieļaujami pat argumentēti personīgie apvainojumi. Centīšos maksimāli objektībi (bet necietīšu ezotēriku) izšķirt strīdu un visatļautību, un sakārtot lietas tā, lai parādās vairāk radiomatieru.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Ja Siliņš kādā jautājumā kļūdas, tad Jdat un zzz nav ko pārdzīvot, jo eksperimenti tā pat novedīs rezultātu pie vispārpieņemtiem principiem.... ( un Siliņam būs jāatzīst kļūdīšanās )  :: 
No otras puses redzu, ka forumā es neko nevaru ne pajautāt, ne pārrunāt, lai tas netiktu "apcelts"
Vienīgā iespēja - forumā ievietot gatavu projektu ( uzbūvētu uztv. shēmas, izskatu, rezultātus utt. )

----------


## zzz

Tieshi taa, silinj. Netaisi savus abstraktos muldamtopikus, kuros silinsh it kaa uzstaada jautaajumu, bet iisteniibaa neko uzzinaat neveelaas, bet grib pamuldeet un paziimeeties, kaads shis orgjinaalais izgudrotaajs. Sapiepeejushais teoreetikjis tu. 

Postee tikai uztaisiitus projektus (pie kam normaalus. Ezotirliskos muuzhiigos dzineejus tikai taadaa gadiijumaa ja shie patieshaam energjiju silinjam sarazho.  :: )  Un iznjeemuma kaartaa - ja tev ir jautaajumi par konkreetu probleemu, ko tu pats nejeedz atrisinaat un veelies paliidziibu (Un peec tam silinj, kad paliidziibu esi sanjeemis, neirsies pretii).

Bazaars par starpfrekvences pastiprinaataajiem bija ekzakti paraugs, kaadas muldeeshanas silinjam nevajag iesaakt.

----------


## korkis

Personīgus apvainojumus un necenzētu lekciju tiešam nevajadzētu lietot, savādāk var sākt domāt kādā mucā cilvēks ir audzis.

----------


## JDat

Apvainot (pie tam konrēti) var arī bez necenzētas leksikas.

Man patīk atras problēmas sakni, nevis cīnīties ar sekām. Tiklīdz utaustu, tā bliežu vaļā. Diemžēl man pietrūkst intelekta līdz zzz līmenim, un rezlutātā kompensācija parādās ka necenzēti vārdi. Tā ir elementāra psiholoģija. pirmais solis apzināties problēmas sakni un tad meklēt risinājusm. Manā gadījumā: audzēt intelektu un pacietību, tā vietā lai gānītos. OK. Es mācos un pilnveidojis, bet lēni. Nu.. Domu sapratāt.

Siliņš? Smags gadījums. Labā ziņa: Siliņš apzinājās savu problēmu un ieteica risinājumu. Tas jau ir progress un Siliņs vairs nešķiet tik bezcerīs. Tātad vajadzētu sagaidīt kaut ko bildēs un aprakstos taustāmu no Siliņa. Shēmiņa un elementāri mērījumi+analīze (secinājumi). Tas varētu kardināli mainīt attieksmi pret Siliņu.

Ir pat elementāra patiesība: Skati vīru pēc viņa darbiem, nevis pēc viņa vārdiem. Aiziet! Daram kaut ko lietas labā.

PS: acdcpcb tika nobanots uz 3 mēnešiem. Biku piegriezās viņa šizīgie murdziņi.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

JDat , vai mēs sagaidīsim arī biedra zzz atvainošanos par:
- rupjiem vārdiem un apvainojumiem
-par klajiem meliem pret foruma biedriem
-par provocēšanu uz beztēmu, strīdiem, ezotēriku, "mūžīgiem dzinējiem" utt.
-Par kaktudaktera darbībām...
?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

JDat man tev ieteikums: cik saprotu tu gribi paturēt forumā biedru zzz, jo viņš zinot tehniskas lietas.... ( dažreiz pat liekas, ka tehnisko zināšanu aizsegā, varu, es, zzz gānīties cik uziet, jo tak nebanos arā tik "spožu prātu" )... tad JDat dari tā: biedra zzz tehniska rakstura jautājumus, ieteikumus, padomus utt. atstāj, bet rupjības, beztēmu, apvainojumus, melus dzēs ārā... tā teikt novelc stingras robežas!
Ar cieņu.

----------


## JenertAndzins

izskatās, ka gadi iet, bet Siliņš nemainās!  ::

----------


## zzz

silinj, tu palaidi garaam lielisku iespeeju pakluseet. :: 

Un, ak dies, apbizhotaa jaunkundze. Pati sevi vien apkauno ar savu pashreizeejo chiiksteeshanu.

----------


## JDat

Zzz arī var norauties BANu. Piemēram: radiomīlētājs Waldis. Nu... Par dažām lietām ko viņš raksta, varētu nošaut, bet lodes žēl. Tomēr! No otras puses. Ko var gribēt no 70 gadīga pesionāra laukos. Nav vairs tie gadi un domāšana cita. Itkā Zzz pareizi aizrāda z kļūdām, bet kaut kādai cieņai pret vecu cilvēku tomēr jābūt. Zzz vs Waldis speciāli pieskatu. Savā ziņā ir līdzīgi. Ko Zzz pasaka Siliņam? "Vecīt, tas ko Tu dari ir garām!" Tikai tā forma kā viņs to pasniedz. Reizēm atgādina Padomju militarizētu pensionāru, kurš airāda jaunajam gopņikam-semišku rijējam. Cienu Zzz zināšanas un vēlmi mazināt pasaules stulbumu, bet arī tam ir savas robežas. Tajā pat laikā, piedod, Siliņ, Tu kaut ko saproti no elektronikas, vietām pat daudz vairāk par mani, bet tas izpildījums... Nošāut! Tieši tas "nošaut!" arī ir tas, kāpēc Zzz izgājieni reizēm ir piedodami. Pamēģini pats mainīties un redzēsi ka pasaule Tev apkārt mainīsies. Starp citu, par religiju uml lietā varētu padiskutēt IRLā vai PM.

Tātad: pirms sūdzēties ka Tevi apbižo, no sākuma pamēgini saprast kāpēc apbižo un ko Tu pats vari vari darīt lietas labā (domāts: mainīt sevi) un tikai tad bakstīt pārējiem. Tā ir vesela filozofija, kur ir vieta arī religijai.

----------


## Isegrim

"Ar stulbumu *paši dievi* cīnās veltīgi." /Schiller/

----------


## zzz

Ar Waldi kaa reizi viss kaartiibaa. Atnaaca pensionaars  uz forumu, pagaaja kaads briitinsh kameer adapteejaas forumaa un forums pie vinja. Divstaaviigos smailikus sarunaas peec maiga ieteikuma vairaak nelieto. Nu, netur liidzi tehnikas progresam, par to jau nost neshauj. Vismaz nesludina aktiivas dumiibas kaa silinsh.

----------


## Waldis

_Piemēram: radiomīlētājs Waldis. Nu... Par dažām lietām ko viņš raksta, varētu nošaut, bet lodes žēl._ 

Godātais biedri* JDat* kungs! Atvaino, ka neievēroju Tavu izsniegto banānu, bet pirmoreiz iemaldījos šai sadaļā, un nespēju nociesties - *konkrēti* *ko* esmu _uzrakstījis_ tādu, lai Tu _gribētu_ _šaut_? Varbūt man ir iespēja laboties?

----------


## ddff

Tagad viss no komata atkarīgs- nošaut nedrīkst apžēlot  :: 

ddff

----------


## Waldis

Lai tik šauj, ja var trāpīt. Tikai lai pasaka - par ko?

----------


## JDat

Konrēti: Jūsu abu cepšaņas Melnās kastes sakarā. Zzz, ka virtuālais foruma tēls ir zināms labu laiku. Viņam ir sava specifika un utis. Tomēr saproti jel vienu lietu. Dziļājakā būtībā ari Zzz norāda uz FAIL. Ar specifiskiem tekstiem, bet tomēr. No otras puses, saprotu arī Tevi (ceru ka saprotu). Ir tomēr dažas lietas, kuras būtu jāiemācās un jāsaprot. Tava ironija un sraksms par zobgalvībām ir lielā cieņa (vismaz man), bet ir arī fundamentālas lietas, kuras jāsaprot neatkarīgi no vecuma, valodas un/vai tehniskajām zināšanām.

Banāni, un aī vārnas, nevienam netika piešķiras. Viss kas tika darīts, dusmu, Dziriņas un marazma lēkmē tika atgādināts: partraukt kašķēties. Turpinam dzīvot mierā un/vai fasādes tipa saticībā un būs labi.

Liels paldies ka Tu to saprati. Izskatās ka arī Zzz saprata, jo šis ir viens no retajiem momentiem ka kasīšanās noplaka. Pladies par to un arī paldies par sapratni.

----------


## sasasa

> ... Ir tomēr dažas lietas, kuras būtu jāiemācās un jāsaprot. 
> ... bet ir arī fundamentālas lietas, kuras jāsaprot neatkarīgi no vecuma, valodas un/vai tehniskajām zināšanām.
> .


 Lai arī runa nav par mani, bet nu tomēr gribas tomēr saprast arī to ko šeit izlasu. Šaujiet arī mani nost, bet nu es NESAPROTU ne nieka no tā ko JDat ir pateicis ar šīm frāzēm. 
Konkrēti par kādām fundamentālām lietām ir runa, kuru nesaprašana prasa pēc nošaušanas?

----------


## Waldis

_bet nu tomēr gribas tomēr saprast arī to ko šeit izlasu._

Kāda sagadīšanās?! Es absolūti nealkstu pēc kašķa, bet vienkārši esmu tāds riebīgs vecis, ka, ja ko jautāju, tad tik ilgi, kamēr vai nu saprotu, lai nesanāk _''protu, protu!''_ - kā ģenerālim balodim! ...jeb, kamēr mani pasūta...
Tātad: otrkārt - augsti godātais JDat, neraugoties uz savu apgalvojumu - _Konrēti: Jūsu abu cepšaņas Melnās kastes sakarā._ - ja paskatās uz datumiem, tad gribēja mani šaut jau tad, kad ķīnieši šai kastei vēl mikrenēm mālus nebija pierakuši, un, pirmkārt - vai tad nevar mani prosta, kā miskastes runci, kurš ir piečurājis tupelēs, aiz škirkas iebāzt ar snuķi manā paša tekstā, kur vainīgā vieta ir pasvītrota?

----------


## JDat

Velāk būs citāti, šobrīd nerakšos pa sūdiem. Sākumam: http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/424...l=1#post107780

----------


## Waldis

Ai, da labi! Šmaiseri Tu sāki vicināt jau 14. septembrī - _Waldis. Nu... Par dažām lietām ko viņš raksta, varētu nošaut, bet lodes žēl. -_ kad tas krievs vēl pampa sievai pie sāniem, un nezināja, uz kuru pusi tāda turcija īsti ir jāmeklē. Da par to kasti es pateicu tikai tik, ka jams tur bija par 100%, tikai turks viņu noblieza tad, kad jau Debesis bija atdzisušas, un nezvai tas bija prāta darbs. A tālāk atnāca biedrs no (alfabēta) pakaļas, un ilgi pūlējās, kamēr beidzot izlasīja to, ko izlasīja. Un arī tajā vēstījumā nebija neviena tāda vārda, ko avīzēs neraksta. ...kautkā tā...

----------


## JDat

Tā vai citādi. Avainojumi beidzās (vai pārgāja manā virzienā), tātad cepiens un apvainojumi pārtaukti. Tas arī bija mērķis.

----------


## Waldis

_Avainojumi beidzās_

Nuuu... Nezinu, kā oponentam, bet vismazāk man gribējās kādu _apvainot_. Varbūt - izņemot to dullo turku.

----------

